# 7D Mk ii - JacaRanda lets see it.



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2014)

You've had the thing for a weekend, where are the photos at? Don't tell me you only shot RAW, you should have used both a CF and an SD card and shot RAW + JPEG.

Sitting here impatiently waiting. (I know Snerd is too)


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

On the way.  I will post something tonight (in between NBA,  dvr'd tv programs, Destiny on ps4) LOL.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Here you go RonRon!  I thought I had shot these at iso 16,000 but all 3 are iso 25,600.  I have a general preset in LR and I left those settings except for pulling the noise luminance slider to zero.  The rest are a slight S on tone curve.

1) Shamaya



_39A6922 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

2) Valentine



_39A6927 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

3) Valentine



_39A6928 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay, I posted a buttload, boatload of them here Flickr: jsteve5506's Photostream  I spent pretty much all of Sunday until the sun went down, playing with the tracking system and getting BIF.

I also added a few from Saturday.  Most all shot either in Manual or Aperture Value with auto iso.


----------



## a_auger (Nov 5, 2014)

OK... coming form a 7D (Mk1) user, although the noise is noticeable... at 25 *THOUSAND* ISO... that's pretty damn good!


----------



## goooner (Nov 5, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Okay, I posted a buttload, boatload of them here Flickr: jsteve5506's Photostream  I spent pretty much all of Sunday until the sun went down, playing with the tracking system and getting BIF.
> 
> A few were also from Saturday.  Most all shot either in Manual or Aperture Value with auto iso.



Those look excellent. Any news on when LR and PS will be able to read the RAW files? I guess I'll know when they want an update


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 5, 2014)

There are some really nice ISO 6400 shots in that stream.  The 7D-II will never be a FF replacement, but I think low-light results like that are a solid step up from prior Canon crop-sensor cameras.  That looks like a pretty solid camera at its price point.  Congrats, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 5, 2014)

Really nice! Heading over to flicker now.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 5, 2014)

Those are some really nice shots. I'm impressed.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

goooner said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I posted a buttload, boatload of them here Flickr: jsteve5506's Photostream  I spent pretty much all of Sunday until the sun went down, playing with the tracking system and getting BIF.
> ...



True - all I have seen is that they do updates approx every 90 days.  Not sure if that's usually adding new cameras to the mix.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, I AM IMPRESSED and you know when you hear that from a serious Nikon fan that means something!!!
Congrats on the new camera and I cant wait to see many more on your Flickr!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> There are some really nice ISO 6400 shots in that stream.  The 7D-II will never be a FF replacement, but I think low-light results like that are a solid step up from prior Canon crop-sensor cameras.  That looks like a pretty solid camera at its price point.  Congrats, and keep 'em coming!



I am with you on the price point and it not competing with FF's.  I'm not really a pixel peeper although I do try to see and understand what others see (and often I don't or can't).  The most important reason for me upgrading from the 60d is the auto focus system.  I included some shot sequences to hopefully give an example of how well it tracks along with my lack of panning skills .  

Getting basically the same or maybe in some ways a better AF system (at least in terms of the focus points) than the 1DX, pretty much sealed the deal.  Similar to the Tamron 150-600.  It's good, but the price makes it much mucho gooder


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Wow, I AM IMPRESSED and you know when you hear that from a serious Nikon fan that means something!!!
> Congrats on the new camera and I cant wait to see many more on your Flickr!



Thanks goodguy.  Totally fits for the type of photography I attempt.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 5, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I AM IMPRESSED and you know when you hear that from a serious Nikon fan that means something!!!
> ...


You know what really makes me sad ?

Today DSLR has reached a level so high photographers 10 year ago or even 5 years ago could only dream of, yet DSLR is a dyeing breed (hope I didn't misspelled that).
Both our new cameras are probably last of their breed.
I have a feeling the 7D III will be mirrorless with even faster and better AF with a smaller body and will be better in every way.
Alas lets enjoy these for as long as we can


----------



## goodguy (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh one more thing, the NX1 is supposed to be a 7D II killer, seeing these pictures I think the NX1 will have a very tough job topping that.

I am very interested to see if Nikon will come out with something that will also appeal sports/nature shooters.
The D400 has been a long joke among Nikon fans, lets see if Nikon will pick up the glove and do something about it.
Congrats again


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Oh one more thing, the NX1 is supposed to be a 7D II killer, seeing these pictures I think the NX1 will have a very tough job topping that.
> 
> I am very interested to see if Nikon will come out with something that will also appeal sports/nature shooters.
> The D400 has been a long joke among Nikon fans, lets see if Nikon will pick up the glove and do something about it.
> Congrats again



Last night was the first time I clicked on a link to Nikon Rumors; because of a thread started here on TPF.  I was a little surprised to see that they ***** and complain about what Nikon is or is not doing just like they ***** and moan about Canon on their forums.  If I did not know better, I would think that each of the complainers are making big bucks in photography.

I don't often practice what I preach, but if I were talking to my 16 year old, I would tell him to get out more and use the camera he has.  Spend less time debating gear.


----------



## weepete (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree totally with that mate. We obsess to much about gear when what actually matters is results. A bad workman blames his tools and all that 

However it's good to see the mk2 has significantly better performance at low ISOs.  I've a lot of love for my 7D  mk1  but the sensor is really showing it's age now and despite the hype I never fancied the 6D  or the 70D. It was really starting to look like my only upgrade path would be a 5D or better to keep the features I want in a camera. Good to see there's another option now.


----------



## snerd (Nov 5, 2014)

Those look really good for that high ISO! Maybe a tad underexposed? I'm not sure I'm experienced enough to say that, it's just that my histograms are much further right that that. But man, for that high of an ISO, they've done something right!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes very underexposed Snerd.  Just wanted to post what I had so Ron could get an idea.  I did not want mess with them other than my regular LR presets.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, since I've been on this forum (over 2 years), I don't think I've seen this much banter/bickering about any one single camera. And there have been a few, the D5300, 6D, 70D, D610, D750, D7200?, D7300, T4i, T5i are the ones that I can remember.

All I wanted was to see some images from one of our own with this camera, not start world war III.

Thank you JacaRanda for jumping in and taking that shrapnel. I'm sure that the Wifey, will nurse your wounds for you.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Running to Wifey "Honey, they hurt my feelings  "

Haaaa.  It's all good Ron in the hood.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 6, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Wow, since I've been on this forum (over 2 years), I don't think I've seen this much banter/bickering about any one single camera. And there have been a few, the D5300, 6D, 70D, D610, D750, D7200?, D7300, T4i, T5i are the ones that I can remember.


There was a REALLY good one of D5200 vs D7100, oh it was magical, so much c__p was thrown there is was like a mans washroom after a hockey game..............nasty


----------



## BillM (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't see any bickering or any sort of negativity in this thread. Either you are talking about another thread or I am ignoring the right folks


----------



## pgriz (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmmmm.   Will a sensor with no noise at ISO 540,000 help me get an emotionally-compelling image?  It's like so the TV's (er, home entertainment centers) these days - huge size, incredible resolution and clarity, and not much to watch.  

@ Jacaranda - have fun with the camera, and may it help you get the shots you were trying for.  You know in 5 years, looking back you might wonder how you could put up with such ancient technology...


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 6, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Hmmmm.   Will a sensor with no noise at ISO 540,000 help me get an emotionally-compelling image?  It's like so the TV's (er, home entertainment centers) these days - huge size, incredible resolution and clarity, and not much to watch.
> 
> @ Jacaranda - have fun with the camera, and may it help you get the shots you were trying for.  You know in 5 years, looking back you might wonder how you could put up with such ancient technology...



Haaaa thank you P.  I will definitely enjoy it.  Maybe once Lightroom catches up with it, I will be able to hide it's flaws and post something acceptable for Facebook 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Nov 6, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> ........  once Lightroom catches up with it, I will be able to hide it's flaws and post something acceptable for Facebook


Shouldn't be too long now. In the meantime, I see folks saving raws as tiffs, then editing them that way.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 6, 2014)

snerd said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > ........  once Lightroom catches up with it, I will be able to hide it's flaws and post something acceptable for Facebook
> ...



Yes, if I get impatient I will do that.  But for now I will enjoy tinkering and learning the camera alone.  Can't wait for another weekend to get out and fill up a few cards.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep. Our leaves down here are "just now" starting to turn a little bit. I'm charging up the batteries for this weekend as we speak!


----------



## goooner (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought you can convert the RAWS with the canon software. Atleast I got the impression from that couple's video...


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 7, 2014)

goooner said:


> I thought you can convert the RAWS with the canon software. Atleast I got the impression from that couple's video...



That is correct.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Nov 7, 2014)

Snerd, I'm ready to fill up a couple of cards too, but it won't be with landscape stuff, that will have to wait until Tuesday. Got two days of football to shoot this weekend, H.S. and College.

If Jaca, were closer and would let me, I'd give that Mark II a go at night with an 70-200mm f/4 and see what it can really do. lol


----------



## ygb (Nov 7, 2014)

ok, after reading this, I definitely want one, like now! too bad I still have to wait and save up some money.
JacaRanda, the images are great. could you tell me more about tracking system compared to 60D?
thanks!
Yuliya


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 7, 2014)

ygb said:


> ok, after reading this, I definitely want one, like now! too bad I still have to wait and save up some money.
> JacaRanda, the images are great. could you tell me more about tracking system compared to 60D?
> thanks!
> Yuliya



Thanks Yuliya - Keep in mind, the photos I posted have not been processed other than my normal Lightroom presets I have set upon import.

There really is no comparison between the two camera's tracking systems.  In AI servo the 60d required me to keep either the manually selected single focus point on the subject while panning/tracking, or just somewhere within the 9 focus points if auto focus point is selected (not good with busy backgrounds).  The 7dmkII is much more forgiving; 65 focus points, different clusters of them can be selected, and you can fine tune the AI servo tracking.

Your keeper rate should increase significantly.  See for yourself.

Watch: Canon EOS 7D Mark II's Amazing Autofocus at Work Through the Viewfinder - Softpedia


----------



## ygb (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you. It was interesting. Would love to see the shots that came out of that experiment.


----------

